# Least Favourite Piece by Favourite Composer



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Have any music by a composer you really love that you just never got into or really dislike and would rather skip when listening? 

I really like Beethoven but I really don't think much of his violin concerto. It is strange and I have a good recording but I find it ... boring.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Stravinsky, but Les Noces leaves me cold, so far at least - I'm sure I'm missing something!


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Wagner's American Centennial March


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

bassClef, 

I like Stravinsky a lot and even though I went through a major Stravinsky collecting phase and got the best recording of Les Noces, I find it hard to sit through.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

mahler 8, and i'm quite mahleria infected.

dj


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I completely agree about the beethoven, hes not my favorite by any means but despite the brilliance of his other works the violin concerto is boring to me.

Disagree completely about Mahlers 8th however.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> I completely agree about the beethoven, hes not my favorite by any means but despite the brilliance of his other works the violin concerto is boring to me.
> 
> Disagree completely about Mahlers 8th however.


I think the fact the first movement is very long and then a slow movement follows that doesn't have a particularly memorable melody or interesting harmonies. In a way the classical era slow movement can be a real let-down if the composer doesn't either have some spicy harmonies (even just minor key), unusual solo writing or some kind of ostinato rhythm - better make it an andante or a slow march or something like symphonies 1 and 3


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You folks should listen to the Beethoven violin concerto set as a piano concerto. I find it one of my favorite piano concertos -- even the slow movement. It's quite a memorable melody - it goes "Daaa daaa daaa dom deeee daaa . . .. " See?

Favorite composer: Beethoven
Least favorite work: *Wellington's Victory *(a.k.a The Battle Symphony)
(I'm also not fond of *Cappriccio - Rage over a Lost Penny*, nor the *Eroica Variations*. "Rage" gets stuck in your head in an insidious way, and Eroica gets stuck in a rut for 40 minutes. I know I'll get roasted for that opinion.)

Just about everything else by Beethoven is beyond sublime.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Stravinsky, but Les Noces leaves me cold, so far at least - I'm sure I'm missing something!

I'm in the same boat. I gave the recording at least three recent listenings... but I have yet been able to get into it.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

What about musical family dynasties? For example I think J.S. Bach wrote some very profound music but his son P.Q. Bach not so much!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Cortision said:


> What about musical family dynasties? For example I think J.S. Bach wrote some very profound music but his son P.Q. Bach not so much!


 He was a fine composer -- way ahead of his time. I think The "Unbegun" Symphony is quite brilliant the way it begins with the third movement and all. He is as great a figure in the classical field as Spinal Tap is in the rock genre.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have time for Saint-Saens' Piano Concertos, but I can't stand _Carnival of the Animals _& especially the _Organ Symphony_. I haven't heard it in 10 years, but I still can't get the damned thing out of my head! It's just the most horrible earworm imaginable!

Can't constructively comment on the Stravinsky or the Mahler, as I haven't heard them for a long time. The Beethoven _Violin Concerto_ is ok, but it's not among my favourites for that instrument, nor is it my favourite work by him. I'd say I dislike more his _Symphony No. 5_. I'm a fan of works like his _Eroica Symphony _or the piano concertos...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Never been a fan of...

Ravel: Bolero
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Saint-Saens: Carnival of the Animals (good one Andre I don't like it either)
Poulenc: Concerto for Harpsichord (I hate the harpsichord!)
Bax: Violin Concerto
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia On Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica (I just can't find any enjoyment in this symphony)
Bliss: The Enchantress
Delius: Songs of Sunset (Songs of Farewell is much, much better)
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches (all of them)
Alwyn: Tragic Interlude
Copland: Dance Panels (agh...so irritating!)
Sibelius: Finlandia
Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (don't really do much for me)

I could go on, but I'm not going to...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't like Shostakovich's second symphony, even though he's my favourite composer.

I'm also not too keen on Beethoven's fifth.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't say I dislike it but Liszt's piano concerto No. 1 was big disappointment for me. He wrote two great symphonies, many amazing music for solo piano, but this synthesis of symphonic and piano music didn't really come off. It's enjoyable piece, but it's not a grand, massive work like piano concerto should be.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I can't say I dislike it but Liszt's piano concerto No. 1 was big disappointment for me. He wrote two great symphonies, many amazing music for solo piano, but this synthesis of symphonic and piano music didn't really come off. It's enjoyable piece, but it's not a grand, massive work like piano concerto should be.


How about Liszt's second piano concerto? Or Totentanz?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I like them, of course. I prefer second concerto to the first, but it's still mini-concerto for me.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Although he's not quite my favourite composer, there are some piano works by John Cage that I really quite like, so I'd say his 4'33" is my least favourite.

I agree too on the Beethoven Violin Concerto, that would be one of my least favourite works by one of my favourite composers.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5... or the violin concerto
Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (and I'm tired of people trying to get me to like it)
Shostakovich: Festival Overture or whatever it is
Sibelius: Finlandia, absolutely, though "Finland Awakes" is pretty darn good, I must say... just not good enough to be great.
Richard Strauss: Don Juan (empty orchestration is all I get out of it...)

Granted, Richard Strauss is only there (under favorites) for the bits I've heard from Der Rosenkavalier. _They_, at any rate, are amazing.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh, why not?!

1) Nielsen: Symphony No. 2 
2) Shostakovich: Jazz Suite No. *1*
3) Beethoven: Overture to _Corliolan_ (in the paraphrased words of a character portrayed by the individual in my avatar: his overtures are generally great, but sometimes, after their openings, tend to "...get a little f****** boring.")
4) Copland: Billy the Kid
5) Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Rondo said:


> 1) Nielsen: Symphony No. 2
> 4) Copland: Billy the Kid
> 5) Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise


I disagree with these choices. Nielsen's "Symphony No. 2" is excellent. Copland's "Billy The Kid" is also good and the Sibelius is also good.

But this is all about subjectivity.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Isn't this interesting ... that's four people including me who are not keen on the violin concerto yet clearly love other Beethoven works. I wonder why we all agree. I thought there was something wrong with me 

*Rondo*, I love the quote from Leon  Coriolan is my favourite Beethoven overture though. 
*
Aramis * Liszt Piano Concerto No. 1 is not as good as No. 2 imo. No.1 is too showing like Paganini's Violin concerti.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Beethoven- Piano Sonata No. 9 in E major. Easily his worst solo piano work.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really beginning to be sick of hearing Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos_on radio all the time. Is this heresy? Sure they are masterpieces of the genre, but aren't there other works, both by him & others, that can be broadcast? Needless to say, I don't have them on cd, as I regularly hear them on air, so there's no need to own them. & don't get me started on Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_. I really like his _Guitar Concertos_, or _L'Estro Armonico_, but really have little time for _TFS_...


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

sibelius - Finlandia and *VALSE TRISTE *- bleurgh - bloody annoying


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Andre said:


> & don't get me started on Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_. I really like his _Guitar Concertos_, or _L'Estro Armonico_, but really have little time for _TFS_...


I couldn't agree more. I can't figure out why these are Vivaldi's greatest "hits." They sound like so much sawing away at stringed instruments to me and he wrote so many more interesting things, like the guitar and mandolin concertos. I'd as soon hear Frankie Valli and the 4 Seasons.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

JAKE WYB said:


> sibelius - Finlandia and *VALSE TRISTE *- bleurgh - bloody annoying


Finlandia is definitely not one of my favorite Sibelius compositions. "Valse Triste" is okay, but not an outstanding piece of music by any stretch of the word.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm beginning to get the impression that many people are simply choosing pieces which are _overplayed_ or are more popular among a composer's work. To some extent, I agree. I would mention Canon in D, and how much it annoys me, that is if Pachelbel was one of my favorite composers (which he isn't).


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Rondo said:


> I'm beginning to get the impression that many people are simply choosing pieces which are _overplayed_ or are more popular among a composer's work. To some extent, I agree. I would mention Canon in D, and how much it annoys me, that is if Pachelbel was one of my favorite composers (which he isn't).


You shouldn't get that impression from me, Rondo. If I say I dislike a piece of music, it's because I don't like it regardless if it's overplayed or not played enough.

By the way, I HATE "Cannon in D" by Pachelbel!!! That piece is pure, unadulterated garbage.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> By the way, I HATE "Cannon in D" by Pachelbel!!! That piece is pure, unadulterated garbage.


I don't think it's garbage. I like it's simplicity and lack of thrills. It gets its message across in a direct, undadulterated way. I'd be surprised if any other composer has come up with a canon as effective. I can't really compare, the only similar work I have heard is Stravinsky's _Double Canon _for string quartet, but it's under 2 minutes long!

Nor can I criticise Sibelius' _Finlandia_ or _Valse Triste_. The former is a quite stirring piece, still one of the best concert openers (?). & the latter shows a keen sense of drama & timing. Apparently, Sibelius had no idea that it would become such a great hit, and regretted selling the rights for royalties early on. Gosh, he must have been kicking himself big time!

I agree with MI, it's not all to do with the popularity of the piece. For example, I really like Rachmaninov's most popular piece, _Vocalise_. If it's in the right hands, like those of Rostropovich, then you get a sense of the longing & melancholy that the composer was trying to convey. It can say just as much to the listener as one of his more substantial pieces. The reason why I nominated Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ & Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos_ (or Saint-Saens' _Organ Symphony _for that matter) is simply because I enjoy some of their other pieces much more. Anyway, these guys wrote so many masterpieces, that it's only a matter of subjectivity whether one enjoys one over the other...


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Rondo said:


> I'm beginning to get the impression that many people are simply choosing pieces which are _overplayed_ or are more popular among a composer's work.** To some extent, I agree.* I would mention Canon in D, and how much it annoys me, that is if Pachelbel was one of my favorite composers (which he isn't).


youre right - if finlandia wasnt so common then i wouldnt hate it so much and if valse triste wasnt chosen so much as a bloody encore ( and a crap one at that) I would have disregarded it rather than hated it. -

its their replacement of greater more interesting & rewarding and characteristic works that riles me to my _grave_ like valse triste being selected from kuolema where the scene with cranes is a much better and beauitiful work.that is perfecrly legitimate reason for dislike of a piece and probably the most common one for classical music listeners

If i were to choose an unpleasant piece I activley dislike the music of, by one of my idols it would thus be: 
Shostakovich *jazz suites*
ravel *la valse *
stravinsky *ebony concerto*


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Vaughan Williams: Fantasia On Greensleeves
> Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica (I just can't find any enjoyment in this symphony)
> Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (don't really do much for me)


You don't like the fantasia on Greensleeves? I don't really see what's not to like if you're keen on RVW's style in general..

Sinfonia Antartica is quite good too.. I mean, it's not his best but it's hardly his worst..

I like Mahler 4 as well - has some lovely lyrical melodies and beautiful chromatic harmonies..

Give them all another try!


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

If i were to choose an unpleasant piece I activley dislike the music of, by one of my idols it would thus be: 
Shostakovich *jazz suites*
ravel *la valse *
stravinsky *ebony concerto*[/QUOTE]

I don't like the Ebony Concerto either but really like Igor. I love La Valse and Ravel. I think that that piece is very important Ravel - his dark side we rarely see like the Sonata for Violin and Cello and Gaspard de la Nuit - it also preempts Bolero. Bolero is overplayed but I still like it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bach said:


> Sinfonia Antartica is quite good too.. I mean, it's not his best but it's hardly his worst..


I agree on this. It is one of my favorite "symphonies" of his, though I would really consider it a soundtrack. It's the wordless soprano I love hearing. That always gets to me for some reason. Also the music just sounds uncannily cold - quite appropriate in context.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> You don't like the fantasia on Greensleeves? I don't really see what's not to like if you're keen on RVW's style in general..
> 
> Sinfonia Antartica is quite good too.. I mean, it's not his best but it's hardly his worst..
> 
> ...


I find "Fantasia on Greensleeves" to be a real sleeper. It's just so boring to me. I love RVW as you know, but even I can find fault with a lot of his music and "Fantasia on Greensleeves" is one of them that doesn't do much for me. "Sinfonia Antartica," on the ohter hand, is a decent piece, but it pales in comparison to the rest of his symphonies in my opinion.

Mahler's 4th just has never made that big an impression on me. While not a "bad" piece of music, it fails to pull me in like his symphonies 2, 5, 6, and 9 do.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jaibyrne said:


> I love La Valse and Ravel. I think that that piece is very important Ravel - his dark side we rarely see like the Sonata for Violin and Cello and Gaspard de la Nuit - it also preempts Bolero. Bolero is overplayed but I still like it.


I like "La Valse" alot too. It's not my favorite Ravel piece by any means, but it does capture a sinister-like quality not found in other works.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Weston said:


> It's the wordless soprano I love hearing.


Have you heard Nielsen's third symphony? If not, give it a listen sometime.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Have you heard Nielsen's third symphony? If not, give it a listen sometime.


 I don't think I have! Drat -- another quest I must go on.

Thanks!


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I like "La Valse" alot too. It's not my favorite Ravel piece by any means, but it does capture a sinister-like quality not found in other works.


I like the concept of *la valse* with the collapse of the waltzness but i simply dont like waltzes and that style by anyone - theres something seedy about it particuarly this piece - if hed done another minute on it making the waltz go just a little crazier then i might find a bit more time for it but its ending seems not to satisfy me

Im a VW fan and I cant stomach *Fantasia on Greensleeves *either - It does not have that typical pastoral melancholy that the greatest lyrcial VW works have - its just froth around a famous and annoying tune.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Greensleeves and The Fantasia on Thomas Tallis frequently crop up on the same CD and the latter, the Tallis, it just blows the other away. It has so much going for it. It is nostlagic in a kind of transcendental way also sounding very 'modern' in the way different groups of instruments interrelate. Maybe the greatest work for strings ever penned. If that is not too wild a statement.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

david johnson said:


> mahler 8, and i'm quite mahleria infected.
> 
> dj


If you are infected, you cannot dismiss the Eighth. This is the pinnacle of his creations.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

JAKE WYB said:


> I'm a VW fan and I cant stomach *Fantasia on Greensleeves *either - It does not have that typical pastoral melancholy that the greatest lyrcial VW works have - its just froth around a famous and annoying tune.


I'm not too keen on Christmas music anyway. I find "Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus" much more satisfying than "Fantasia on Greensleeves," but yes it lacks that pastoral quality that permeates much of his output.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

tahnak said:


> If you are infected, you cannot dismiss the Eighth. This is the pinnacle of his creations.


I wouldn't say the pinnacle. Definitely one of his greatest achievements but I think Das Lied or the Ninth Symphony go a step further and deeper.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the _Fantasia on Greensleeves_ (which doesn't have a blessed thing to do with Christmas in my opinion) because of the way it incorporates another folk tune along with Greensleeves. I forget the name of the tune or hymn. I will admit it's not one of his better works, but certainly not my least favorite. That might go to one of his raucous symphonies, No. 5 or 6?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Weston said:


> I like the _Fantasia on Greensleeves_ (which doesn't have a blessed thing to do with Christmas in my opinion) because of the way it incorporates another folk tune along with Greensleeves. I forget the name of the tune or hymn. I will admit it's not one of his better works, but certainly not my least favorite. That might go to one of his raucous symphonies, No. 5 or 6?


The reason I don't like it has more to do with the actual music than anything else. It's a mediocre piece that's glued together by an ongoing and quite dull melody that doesn't do much for me.

Actually, I guess you've never been in a supermarket during Christmas where they blare "Greensleeves" 24/7. That gets a little tiring too.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Its that Greensleeves does get used as a filler for superior works - because in some ways its tune makes it a touch more commercial perhaps - a much superior work that combines greensleeves with another old tune is in holsts st pauls suite which is stringier and dryer but notably superior. Ive never heard greensleeves associated with christmas though.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

tahnak said:


> If you are infected, you cannot dismiss the Eighth. This is the pinnacle of his creations.


I dont think it is because it hasnt the dramatic sweep of the resurrection and tends to lose people inthe second half - a long work like that must surely keep people on the edge of their seats (like resurrection) and 8 doesnt even though upon more listenngs it is quite magical particularly at the start of the second part - I dont know what the loud and celebratory freligiously toned first part has to do with the more naturey doctor faust second half either - its that it should be the pinnacle of this creations because it is so huge but as so often with these ambitions, it often sounds a bit desperate and forced. I wouldnt say Its a work iactiveley dislike thogh - any piece by *mahler* I would dislike is probably the *10th* because its whiney and an uncomfortable listen


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Obvious ones really

Beethoven - Fur Elise
Beethoven - early string quartets
Beethoven - Symphony no. 1 and 2
Beethoven - Symphony no. 5 1st mvt
Mozart - Symphony no. 40 1st mvt
Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 21 2nd mvt
Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D Minor

I'm sure none of them could be considered "bad music", but I could happily go my whole life without ever hearing them again.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> Obvious ones really
> 
> Beethoven - Fur Elise
> Beethoven - early string quartets
> ...


Yeah a lot of overplayed stuff here. I think though that the first movement of Beethoven's 5th played well is an incredible piece of music and I personally think that the first movement of Mozart 40 is the one of the all time best first movements. Pity that overplaying can take from good music ... in a way.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

jaibyrne said:


> Yeah a lot of overplayed stuff here. I think though that the first movement of Beethoven's 5th played well is an incredible piece of music and I personally think that the first movement of Mozart 40 is the one of the all time best first movements. Pity that overplaying can take from good music ... in a way.


In all honesty, I find music in a minor key gets particularly annoying when overplayed. For instance, the overture to the Marriage of Figaro and Bach's Air are played to death, but I don't find them particularly offensive if I hear them.

Taking Tchaikovsky as another example. The Sleeping Beauty waltz is always very pleasant to me, but Swan Lake absolutely does my head in.


----------



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

mozart string quartets....
mozart string quintets most of them :S
beethoven 3 symphony
beethoven fidelio , to me is one of the most boring operas ever


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Valse triste by Sibelius.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

John Cage's _4'33"_, while an interesting concept, doesn't do it for me. I much prefer Schulhoff's "In futurum".


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Tales of an Old Grandmother, Zdravitsa, Winter Bonfire, and Songs of Our Days by Prokofiev. Four Pieces I don't listen to much either.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

This is a curious thread: Im not a big fan of _il mondo della Luna_ by Haydn and the C minor Sonata of Mozart. Not found yet a piece by Bach I didn't like. But yeah, the big champion are Beethoven's Wellington's Victory and the Choral Fantasy.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going to be very honest in this one. I love Beethoven, he's my all time favourite composer but...






I can't help laughing everytime I hear that piece. Maybe it's not supposed to be serious in the first place but still... what is that?!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Valse triste by Sibelius.


That's the only contender with Finlandia for me. I suppose, now I think about it, that they're about equal on my list.

Mahler 5 is actually probably my least favorite Mahler symphony, most likely because the first two recordings I ever heard (Bernstein I and II respectively) I found totally uninspiring, unlike the other Mahler symphonies.

However, I like all of the Mahler symphonies really. The fifth just springs to mind in this topic.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

World Violist said:


> That's the only contender with Finlandia for me. I suppose, now I think about it, that they're about equal on my list.
> 
> Mahler 5 is actually probably my least favorite Mahler symphony, most likely because the first two recordings I ever heard (Bernstein I and II respectively) I found totally uninspiring, unlike the other Mahler symphonies.
> 
> However, I like all of the Mahler symphonies really. The fifth just springs to mind in this topic.


I, too, am not a big fan of Mahler 5.

As far as Finlandia goes, I can never get too much of it. Valse triste, as beautiful as it is, never makes its way into my CD player.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think I've disliked anything by Sibelius. Do you not even like the hymn version of Finlandia?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

bassClef said:


> I don't think I've disliked anything by Sibelius. Do you not even like the hymn version of Finlandia?


Oh yes, I have a few recordings of it. I do enjoy it...it is rather rousing...but I will always prefer the pure orchestral version.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

bassClef said:


> I don't think I've disliked anything by Sibelius. Do you not even like the hymn version of Finlandia?


I also prefer the orchestral version; the version of Finlandia I actually like is the original one, Finland Awakes. To my mind the ending is just more effective.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Rachmaninoff's operas

Not that they are badly written, I'm just not a fan of opera.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

World Violist said:


> I also prefer the orchestral version; the version of Finlandia I actually like is the original one, Finland Awakes. To my mind the ending is just more effective.


We've talked about that before. I went through a phase where I only listened to THAT recording of the original version Suomi herää (Finland Awakes) with Vänskä/Lahti. The ending is so sweeping and dramatic. The revised ending is dramatic too, of course, but the original version needs to be heard more.


----------



## MusicalOffering (Sep 11, 2009)

I adore most of Bach's music and it was rather difficult to recall a composition of his that might be refered to as "not good". But if I were to choose a specific composition which is under par compared to his other masterpieces, I would go for his Flute Sonatas. The flute is a good instrument when used in larger orchestras, but it can't fend for itself.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Rondo said:


> 3) Beethoven: Overture to _Corliolan_ (in the paraphrased words of a character portrayed by the individual in my avatar: his overtures are generally great, but sometimes, after their openings, tend to "...get a little f****** boring.")


Have you heard Furtwangler in it?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm going to have to say Fur Elise. The composer hated it himself, and I agree that it was poorly written. Luckily, I dislike a piece that won't bring about the Old German's wrath:angry:


----------



## Ebony_and_Irony (Oct 13, 2009)

I find Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata boring, among his worst if not the worst thing he made in my opinion.


----------



## musiklover (Oct 18, 2009)

love chopin but some of the etudes are just downright boring (and hard!)


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ebony_and_Irony said:


> I find Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata boring, among his worst if not the worst thing he made in my opinion.


Really, now? That just surprises me, but maybe I just love it because I've heard sofronitsky play it. Sofronitsky can made me like even Phillip Glass, maybe

Edit: Come to think of it, I'd probably develop a heart condition from sheer bliss if I had ever heard Sofronitsky play Alkan or Feinberg. He'd be quite the diabolical pianist, perfect for either composer. Not to mention super sonorous.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

starry said:


> Have you heard Furtwangler in it?


I haven't. I must admit, aside from some of the symphonies, I haven't heard much of Furtwangler's conducting of Beethoven. Coriolan isn't a bad piece, but ranks pretty low among the works I have heard the most.

If you want to talk _rock bottom_...well...Rondo a capriccio in G major comes immediately to mind.


----------

